# Soil mixture



## moneyme (Dec 21, 2006)

In a few days I will be mixing the medium to use in my pots. I was planning on mixing Miracle grow potting soil mixed with vermiculite, perlite, and worm castings. Is there anything wrong with using this mixture or is there something else that is improtant that I am not using?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 21, 2006)

moneyme said:
			
		

> In a few days I will be mixing the medium to use in my pots. I was planning on mixing Miracle grow potting soil mixed with vermiculite, perlite, and worm castings. Is there anything wrong with using this mixture or is there something else that is improtant that I am not using?


When using MG soil, you should use NO other nutes or additives until flowering. Just the soil. Nothing else.

Look into The Brothers Grunt posts and search for MG.

He suggests a nute for flowering.


----------



## manicure (Mar 5, 2007)

instead of using mg potting soil, you could use straight peat moss in your mix, just make sure that you soak and drain it before you mix it because it is kinda hard to wet up for the first time. by using peat instead of mg, you will be able to stay away from the chemicals and supliment your fert with something organic... imo, if you have a good quality worm casting, then you will barely, if even have the need for any ferts and have the most amazingly smooth smoke imaginable without the need of a 2 week flush. i use worm casting from my own worm farm and perilite only and normally come out with 1 oz per clone that i flower at 12" and finish at around 18-24" in sog.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 7, 2007)

If i were you I would ditch the Miracle Grow soil period.. don't grow with peat moss either as it tends to acidify in flower...

Go down the cheap soil isle and look for organic humus .. it normally comes in a plain bag and is cheap.. get some perlite.. get some dolomite lime, and you can mix in the worm castings with it. Otherwise get some coco coir as a base for your soil.


----------



## manicure (Mar 9, 2007)

a little ph up or lime will easily solve the problem of acid levels being too high. just catch some of the run off water from each pot and test it with ph litmus or meter once every 2-3 weeks. coco coir is also a very good medium, just not very common at your everyday lowes or wal mart.


----------



## moneyme (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, that was an old post. I have been growing her for about 2 months. I ended up using a mixture of about 30% worm castings, 30% vermiculite, 20% perlite, and 20% peat moss. It worked like a charm. No nutes until flowering, I've been giving her Tiger Bloom. My avitar is a picture of her. Check out my grow log. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8273


----------

